# Overwhelmed with food choices!



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

My husband and I are getting a GSD puppy from our breeder this week and we're super excited to have him with us but we want to feed him the best we can afford. I know RAW has been said as the best, but honestly we just don't have the room for the frozen foods, and I don't necessarily have the time/knowledge to feed it. Thus its just not an option for us at this very point in our lives (but we are going to revisit it eventually).

That being said. We're looking to spend up to $60/30lb bag (Canadian dollars) for puppy/dog food. I've been informed that large breed puppy food is better than regular puppy food. And that sometimes you can get away with just feeding puppy food! But I'm just so confused as to which food is really better. We don't want to have to switch dog foods because its been recalled. 

I live in a city with several different private owned stores as well as a Walmart and a Petsmart. So I would be able to get MOST dog foods. What do you suggest?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Do you know what the breeder is feeding the puppies? If it's a decent food and your puppy is doing well, you could just leave him on that, at least for awhile. 

I had very good luck with Orijen Large Breed Puppy food for Halo, but it is one of the most expensive foods you can buy.


----------



## ragu (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree. Ask your breeder and they should lead you in the right direction. Ask them about every food you'd like to know about. Like my breeder told me "Ask us first. It is our job to answer every question you have." I get mine In May and already asked about food. Man that seems so long from now. Good Luck


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Its usually large breed puppy, or just adult not just regular puppy food. The reason is because with large breeds we don't want them to grow too fast, and regular puppy food encourages fast growth. So large breeds typically have their own puppy foods or are transitioned on to adult foods sooner than other breeds. 

For the most part puppies do not have different dietary needs than adults and adult food is fine. The exceptions are things like high calcium content in grain free foods (not good for puppies) and the foods that encourage too fast of growth.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd look for either a large breed puppy food, or an 'All Life Stages' food. Make sure the food you choose has a low percentage of calcium (I try to stay below 1.6% or so, but lower may be better) and a ratio of calcium to phosphorus of close to 1:1.


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, when I talk to the breeder today I'll reconfirm. Mostly because i lost the paper I had it written down. It wasn't a brand I was familiar with so I"ll double check.


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

So I finally remembered to reconfirm with the food (as hubby was like "uh what food are we picking up for the puppy?" you can imagine the curses as I scrambled to find out what brand it was). Our breeder feeds Royal Canine German Shepherd Puppy. I will get a gift card as part of my puppy pack for a 30lb bag! Which is great..But I've heard Royal Canine is not the GREATEST. 

Has anyone fed it? Do they do well? I would rather feed an expensive food that puppy does well on than a less expensive food that puppy does shoddy on. Also is Royal Canine part of those recalls that seems to happen all too often? I really REALLY don't want to be on a brand that I'm going to have to wonder if its going to kill my dog.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

I think regardless you should feed him the RC for about at least week until he gets settled in. Then slowly switch him to which ever food you choose.
Looking forward to some pics


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

I would never feed Royal Canin and know a lot of people who have had bad experiences with Royal Canin. Royal Canin is a really junky and low quality dog food. I'd go with Orijen or Acana.


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

I chose to go with Fromm in the end, he didn't like his Royal Canin but thanks =)


----------



## pastor (Apr 18, 2013)

I have had my puppy on large breed Authority, and he is doing great on this food , shiny coat. Has been on it for 8 months.


----------

